# Texas Boys Logo



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Heres our official Texas Boys Outdoors team logo. I respect all of my 2cool friends opinions so please let me know what you guys think, just finished it a few minutes ago. Were still in the early stages but are starting to line up some filmed fishing trips for August and September and some awesome hunts for the fall. If you like seeing Texas boys catch big trout, reds and kill hogs and bucks, then I think you'll be a fan of Texas Boys Outdoors! Ya'll think the logo looks cool?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## jimmiehammond (Feb 9, 2011)

i like the logo except for the elk, put and whitetail and i think it would look better for a texas logo. no disrespect just my opinion, not many elk in texas.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I think it looks like a whitetail buck


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

My opinion...

The feral hog is an invasive species, not a native Texan. There's an overpass, I believe between Fort Stockton and Van Horn that I pass on my way to climb Guadalupe Peak. It has a deer, turkey and hog painted on it. It always bugs me because there should be a native Texas javelina there instead.

Personally, I'd replace the hog with a turkey, or at least a javelina.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

gonna stick with the hog, but appreciate the comment. My boys and I enjoy hunting hogs and and do alot of it! Its a small logo so obviously we couldnt include everything we love about the outdoors. I also love catching big speckled trout, and shooting a duck or two...and I wouldnt pass up a trip chasing big bass on Lake Fork either!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

jimmiehammond said:


> i like the logo *except for the elk, put and whitetail* and i think it would look better for a texas logo.* no disrespect just my opinion*, not many elk in texas.


Nice, but I would also replace that deer with one that looks more like a Whitetail. It does look more like an Elk than a Whitetail.
I see Avian Quests' point, but hogs are a part of hunting life here in Texas and have been for some time. I'd keep the hog. Good luck with the show.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I like these 2 better.:cheers:
just my .02 cents


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Bukkskin I likew both of those as well. I had sent the graphics lady several pics of big bucks and one of them was almost exactly like the one you posted with a drop tine. However its much tougher to get graphics than I'd thought. Its different than just going on Google and getting pics of big bucks. I think it also has to be all black. Im gonna make a few adjustments in the next couple days and one of them will be to adjust the buck pic some and try and get it to look more like a big Texas stud of a buck. One where theres no question its a Texas Whitetail! The comments are much appreciated, I figure getting the advice of my fellow hunters is a smart way to do things


----------



## TXNavalOperator (Sep 7, 2011)

I like the hog. Native or not, it's still apart of Texas hunting. The deer on the other hand, dose look like and elk or stag of some sort. Not too many Texas Whitetail's main beams grow straight up and back like that.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Not bad. I would consult with your graphics artist and make sure that it's going to reproduce reliably on different mediums. What may work good just as a computer logo won't work well when embroidered on a shirt or silk screened onto hats, koozies, etc.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

You asked so I'm gonna tell it like it is - it looks like *****. Nobody I know would wear something like that.

Elk? Really?? Where you from boy? lol

Here's your problem, the premise of your patch (or whatever it's suppose to be) is a division of 3. In thinking about it there is only a division of 3 for Texas that I can think of - lake fishing, coastal fishing (and that is really 2 - near shore and offshore) and hunting.

Now I don't know what your target audience is but if it's elk, then so be it.... 

Otherwise I'd scrap this shenanigans.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

well my 3 boys helped come up with it and I think they did a great job. Im meeting w a graphic professional Mon and Im sure we will make some changes and do whats best overall, but Im gonna try and still use of the things they came up with in the final draft. And Brad, thanks for the comments, I agree that we'll have to make sure its printable on diff screens. I imagine we'll have to come up with a better buck graphic, and Im trying to find a fish logo that looks a lil more like a redfish or trout, but thats tougher than I thought. I realized finding graphics that you can legally use is much different than just hopping on google and looking at pictures! After meeting with the graphic professional we'll come up with a new draft and I'll see what you guys think. I dont get offended with negative comments, so when I post the new one next week....let me have em!! lol


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think you should make the logo wrap around the top of the circle. Kinda looks lame just sitting up there on top like that. And definitely change the deer, looks like an elk or a stag.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I like it....a lot. I do think you should keep the hog in it. Many many more people in Texas hunt hog than hunt javelinas. I also think that the Whitetail needs to look more like a Texas whitetail than it does in the draft. I like the logo, and I, for one, would buy a patch and/or decal and wear/display it proudly, even though I seldom, if ever, do any fishing anymore. Where and when will be able to see your show? Good luck to you!!!

DMW


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks DMW and Fordzilla, will def have a better buck graphic in the next draft in a couple days. Also gonna work on the font and whichever one we go with will wrap around the graphic, and will prob have Texas Boys on top with Outdoors on bottom. When I get a finished product Ill def post it on here.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I like your logo. And a little note, neither feral hogs or javelina are native to this country. Both were brought here by the Spanish and Portuguese settlers in the 1500s.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

bluefin said:


> You asked so I'm gonna tell it like it is - it looks like *****. Nobody I know would wear something like that.
> 
> Elk? Really?? Where you from boy? lol
> 
> ...


Please don't hold back here fella!:rotfl:!

I would put a good WT on there--Typ. Type that we "normally" see here in Tx.:texasflag and not a Red Stag Horn.

Good Luck Roy and Kidos! sounds good!:cheers:

swamp


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Alright, I think I found my buck graphic to replace the current one. Now this is what I think of when I think of a big Texas whitetail!! What ya'll think? Swampus will like this one better I bet!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

my kinda buck!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> I like your logo. And a little note, neither feral hogs or javelina are native to this country. Both were brought here by the Spanish and Portuguese settlers in the 1500s.


Javelina are native...
Pigs, hogs, feral, razorback, etc are European.

Keep the Jav.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I have never shot a javelina in my life, so will not be using one in my logo. I have however killed a bunch of hogs, and gonna kill a bunch more, so for what I'm doing the hog fits better. And hogs are pretty much all over Texas, javelinas are mainly south Texas.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

royboy42 said:


> _*well my 3 boys helped come up with it and I think they did a great job*_. Im meeting w a graphic professional Mon and Im sure we will make some changes and do whats best overall, but Im gonna try and still use of the things they came up with in the final draft. And Brad, thanks for the comments, I agree that we'll have to make sure its printable on diff screens. I imagine we'll have to come up with a better buck graphic, and Im trying to find a fish logo that looks a lil more like a redfish or trout, but thats tougher than I thought. I realized finding graphics that you can legally use is much different than just hopping on google and looking at pictures! After meeting with the graphic professional we'll come up with a new draft and I'll see what you guys think. I dont get offended with negative comments, so when I post the new one next week....let me have em!! lol


Thats what matters the most as far as I'm concerned. Your children helped with the project. I know if my son and I did something like this,I could give 2 sh__s about what anyone else thought about it. It could be stick figures and some crayons. Who cares,we did it.

I'd have more pride in it knowing that my son and I made it,instead of getting everyone's input on 2cool. Take that with a grain of salt,Keep the logo, and stick a hog,dove,pigeon, rat or what ever in it,it's your logo. Keep it custom !!!


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

sea sick said:


> Thats what matters the most as far as I'm concerned. Your children helped with the project. I know if my son and I did something like this,I could give 2 sh__s about what anyone else thought about it. It could be stick figures and some crayons. Who cares,we did it.
> 
> I'd have more pride in it knowing that my son and I made it,instead of getting everyone's input on 2cool. Take that with a grain of salt,Keep the logo, and stick a hog,dove,pigeon, rat or what ever in it,it's your logo. Keep it custom !!!


Great post, Sir!


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

No disrespect intended RoyBoy, I understand why you asked opinions about the logo.

I don't understand why some people have to be rude every time they open their mouths or post something on the Internet...


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Maybe b/c someone can't see the difference between an elk's antlers and a deer's...

Hello? This guy wants to be an outfitter for a living and even though his lovely children picked the icon (noted _after_ I posted) it's still not Texas!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

bluefin said:


> Maybe b/c someone can't see the difference between an elk's antlers and a deer's...
> 
> Hello? This guy wants to be an outfitter for a living and even though his lovely children picked the icon (noted _after_ I posted) it's still not Texas!


Note taken. I wasn't calling anyone out,after all he asked for opinions and he got them. Good or bad,he got them.

As far as the logo goes, you bring up some good points.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

royboy42 said:


> Alright, I think I found my buck graphic to replace the current one. Now this is what I think of when I think of a big Texas whitetail!! What ya'll think? Swampus will like this one better I bet!!





royboy42 said:


> my kinda buck!!












Royboy, Thant looks better than the original, but I think a deer graphic would look better than the skull mount. Just my .02..................

DMW


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

DMW...funny, my wife said same thing, she thought the skull/horns was cool but that I should prob go with an actual buck or head of a buck vs the skull. My son and i like the skull and those nasty antlers, but I'll prob see what graphics guy thinks tmrw and also look at a few more options. And bluefin you crack me up, always a computer tough guy in every in the outdoors...not a show where I'm telling everyone how to fish or how to hunt, there's enough of those out already.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Royboy42,
I had thought you were setting up some sort of outfitting business.
Am I to understand that this logo is just a fun thing for you and some buds to sew on your shirts?

And you have to admit, elk/red deer/stag or whatever you want to call that logo has no place in a Lone Star decal. It would confuse the bubbas.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

realized my previous comment I accidentally erased part...meant to say that I could care less what Bluefin thinks, always a computer tough guy in every bunch. I agree that the original buck graphic needs to be changed to a more authentic looking Texas whitetail. But I still think the overall logo was a good start and the boys did great. And I made the comment earlier that our show would be a family based kid friendly show hopefully with some comedy and not a show where we act like super pro hunters and tell everyone how to fish/hunt. Theres already enough of those already. I am very blessed that I have a great job that even allows me the chance to do something like this, and especially have my kids involved. Thats what matters to me, and thats why I agreed to give things a try. And whether we get picked up by a major network, or never do much than post some videos on youtube or 2cool, if we had fun doing it and I got to enjoy the outdoors with my wife/kids, then it was a great success to me either way!!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmmm, thought enough to change the logo. Jus sayin..

Seriously though, good luck with you new endeavor. Hope you guys have success and and a lot of fun doing it. Keep us posted on how it's doing.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

looks good.

Have you thought about having a the texas logo.








then fiiling it in with the hog, deer and trout divided like you already have.
U GOTTA REPRESENT THAT TEXAS.
Just a idea.


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

when and where can i get this decal?


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds cool. Best of luck to y'all. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Made a few adjustments, I like this one.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Now *THAT'S* what I'm talkin' about!!!!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

dmwz71 said:


> Now *THAT'S* what I'm talkin' about!!!!


X 10
Muuuch better and _very_ professional looking.
Not that you'd take my advice at this point but I wonder what it would look like if you replaced the pig with either a duck flying or a turkey.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks better.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I like it. Maybe you could have a show and do cameo videos from other hunters. Maybe like a contest each taping where an amateur hunter sends you videos and you pick the winner then the winner gets decals/stickers or whatever. I think if you could include other hunters into "Texas Boys" hunting show would bring in more revenue. Just an idea...


----------

